# Trying to make a Tropicana e-juice



## Ripstorm (25/2/16)

So, I really want to make a Tropicana-like e-juice (think Hazeworks: Sunset or Beyond Vapour: Teenage Sunset)
I know these have pineapple in them and I'm assuming some cream for the smoothness. Other than that, I don't have the foggiest idea.

Does anyone have any tips as to how I can imitate that Tropicana taste?


----------



## Stosta (25/2/16)

Ripstorm said:


> So, I really want to make a Tropicana-like e-juice (think Hazeworks: Sunset or Beyond Vapour: Teenage Sunset)
> I know these have pineapple in them and I'm assuming some cream for the smoothness. Other than that, I don't have the foggiest idea.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips as to how I can imitate that Tropicana taste?


Some salt maybe? Also I know @NewOobY managed to concoct something that tasted like sand...

I all seriousness, you probably want to add some pear or guava as well, to add some fruit flavour but without being too overwhelming?


----------



## NewOobY (25/2/16)

lol yes @Stosta that was the Almond i used, made my joose taste like sand - but i have figured out that using very little works great. 

I don't know what type of mint they use in those jooses but i know koolada can also be used for cooling properties, also maybe some coconut.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krohlm (25/2/16)

I'd say start by looking closely at the ingredients list on a tropikana bottle. After that; order those fruits from vendors in a few different brands.

Make a few small batches of each flavorant on its own. Work how each one differs from the actual drink and adjust with citric acid, sweetner, flavor adjusters (smooth, etc). From here you can finally make a list of what should go in there. Write meticulous notes.

Begin making small batches with different quantities (say 5 different batches). Compare to real the real thing. Tweak endlessly. 

Consider giving up, try again, feel defeated, throw out all your notes, curse the flavorant companies, start again, drive to work pondering why making a simple dark chocolate is so hard, upgrade your device because it must be the problem, taste the original batch in new device, wonder what the hell you missing, curse the forums, swear you not gonna be defeated and then maybe you get it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

